# Polished Bliss: 09 Frozen White Focus RS...



## Clark @ PB

Well after months of waiting and constantly juggling my weekends about to fit it in, my dads new RS finally arrived and I was able to get it detailed over the weekend.



















The dealers had been instructed not to prep the car so it was a bit grubby from sitting about in various compounds etc. The dealership has to be given credit (Arnold Clark Aberdeen) as they were generally pretty good to deal with and they even had the car locked away in a private hand over bay upstairs for a week and a half while it was waiting to be registered - Some of the higher end dealerships we've had dealings with could learn a thing or two!

So in order to get as much dirt off the paint as possible I foamed it with R222 Citrus Degreaser @ 60 degrees:










This was repeated and then left to dwell for 5 mins:










Then rinsed off @ 60 degrees and high pressure:










The wheels were given a quick going over with Gloss-It wheel gel, however these were to be taken off during the detail anyways:










Arches and tyres were sprayed with Meguiars Super Degreaser and scrubbed:



















Door shuts/petrol cap were sprayed and agitated with Meguiars APC (4:1)...




























...Then pressure washed with medium pressure:










All exterior trim/badges were cleaned with APC:



















A blade was used to remove the writing from the windscreen:










Although not exactly minging, the engine bay still needed a bit of a clean:











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Again, APC was used to soak the engine bay:










Then it was rinsed at medium pressure @ 60 degrees:



















The car was then washed with the two bucket method and R222 and then moved inside for claying.

There was no messing about at this stage - straight to Gloss-It Aggressive Clay Bar (most aggressive clay I've come across yet) due to the fact the car was completely covered in metal filings:














































This is from the back window alone:










I changed to Megs quick clay for a minute just to show the level of contamination - this was from the top of the spoiler:










3 hours later and the paintwork and glass were squeaky clean so I put the car back outside for another wash then back in and dried.

This gave me the chance to try out one of our latest new products... 










With 300 mile an hour hot air being produced it doesn't take long to dry a car with one of these, especially when the paint is well protected - goodbye leaf blower! :thumb:

Onto the paintwork itself:

Having inspected the car at the dealers last week I knew what I was facing and in all honesty I was a bit disappointed with the amount of defects present, especially as it hadn't been prepped for handover.

Being white it was always going to be difficult to show the defects on camera but here's a few I got:
































































There was also the odd sanding mark and plenty of buffer trails too, not something I've seen on a new Ford before:























































I'm sure some people reading this will think its a bit OCD'ish but it's a brand spanking new car - it shouldn't have any defects.

Onto the polishing stage:

As usual, I started with a fairly light polish and pad combination and this actually worked really well, the paint was around the intermediate level in terms of hardness - no way near as hard as the Mk1 RS.

Meguiars 205 and a Menzerna Finishing Pad was used, spread at 900rpm's, moved up to 1200rpm's for 1 pass then ramped up to 1800rpm's with fairly heavy pressure and then backed down to 1500 then 1000rpm's with light pressure to refine:




























Some of the deeper defects needed something a bit stronger so Menzerna 3.02 and a Menzerna Polishing Pad were used to remove these.

While I was doing the paint, Dad turned up to seal the wheels and hubs/calipers (Blackfire Metal Sealant) and to fit a set of mud flaps to the front (you can probably see where my car cleaning bug came from...):










Back to the paint:

Spoiler before:










After Menzerna FPII and a Menz 80mm finishing pad (the black plastics were much softer than the white paint so didn't need so much cut to correct them):



















The rear diffuser needed a 2 stage machine though as it was quite badly scratched. Menz 3.02 and a Gloss-It Light Cut pad was used first:










I then refined the finish with Menz FPII and a Gloss-It Finishing Pad:



















Round the front now and again I used a Gloss-It Finishing Pad but swapped back to Meguiars 205 for a bit more initial cut:














































Another Gloss-It pad was used for the side skirts, but this time a green polishing pad in conjunction with Menz 3.02 to remove the deeper buffer trails left from the production line:










Trails gone:










With the polishing all completed I used the new drier to blast away the majority of the polishing dust and then removed the rest with a lambswool duster:










A Top Inspection wipe down followed in order to fully remove all the polishing oils so the sealant could properly bond.

Sealant of choice was "Project Awesome" which was machined into the paint @ Speed 5 on the G220 with a Gloss-It Finishing Pad:










This was left for an hour to cure and then buffed off with a spritz of Ice cold Gloss-It Gloss Enhancing QD.

I was still feeling energetic so I applied some Concorso with a foam applicator by hand and left to cure while I did the other little details such as the tyres (Gloss-It Signature Tyre Dressing), Polished the tailpipes (Brilliant show metal polish), dressed the engine bay (303 Aerospace Protectant) and cleansed and protected the glass with the Werkstat System.

I then buffed off the Concorso and topped this with 2 coats of Werkstat Acrylic Trigger as this is what my dad will be using to keep protection topped up:










In between the curing of the 2 coats of Werkstat the interior was given a quick hoover and APC wipe down. The shuts were wiped down with Gloss-It QD:














































With everything complete I just had to give the paintwork a final wipe down with Werkstat Acrylic Glos and then got the camera out for a few pics:

We initially put the car outside but it was approaching 10pm and the mist was coming down so the car didn't really look anything special...



















I'll have to get some sun shots at some point to do the finish justice 

Car back inside 


























































































































































I still wasn't that happy with the final pics so we took some more on the way home at ASDA where it looked a bit better 



























































































Total work time: 28 hours (4 of which were dad removing the wheels)

The car is now back in the garage awaiting the application of some paint protection film and then it shall be getting driven...hard :driver::thumb:

Thanks for reading, apologies for all the pics!

Clark


----------



## drive 'n' shine

Clark you must have one of the coolest Dads around!

Details not bad either  :lol:


----------



## chunkytfg

One word ...... SUPERB!!


----------



## Clark @ PB

drive 'n' shine said:


> Clark you must have one of the coolest Dads around!
> 
> Details not bad either  :lol:


Yeah there's definitely a bit of "boy racer" in there somewhere :lol:


----------



## Mr Face

*Dad's wheels*

Sorry for all the pics  A great thread and a pleasure to watch all the pictures unfold to reveal some great work and a sensational finish :thumb:

Q : With 300 mile an hour hot air being produced it doesn't take long to dry a car with one of these

Looks very interesting, are PB planning to stock these ?

GI pads : do you know when the with be GA ?

Nice on & big thanks for all the pics and the commentary, it is very much appreciated :thumb:

Mike :wave:


----------



## dsms

One of the most impressive white finishes I have seen. Awesome work once again, good to see a joint effort between father and son.


----------



## Clark @ PB

Mr Face said:


> Sorry for all the pics  A great thread and a pleasure to watch all the pictures unfold to reveal some great work and a sensational finish :thumb:
> 
> Q : With 300 mile an hour hot air being produced it doesn't take long to dry a car with one of these
> 
> Looks very interesting, are PB planning to stock these ?
> 
> GI pads : do you know when the with be GA ?
> 
> Nice on & big thanks for all the pics and the commentary, it is very much appreciated :thumb:
> 
> Mike :wave:


We have the driers in stock mate, just havent had the time to add them to the site yet. The Gloss-It pads should be here in the next few days


----------



## mazda7

Awesome :thumb:
Cannae wait now to get mine...although now i know its going to have a lot of work done to get it anywhere as good as that :buffer:


----------



## dew1911

Not all the pics have loaded yet... And already I've had a sex wee! That is stucking funning!!!!


----------



## S-X-I

That is an amazing finish on the white, such a clean and crisp result!


----------



## Mr Face

Clark said:


> We have the driers in stock mate, just havent had the time to add them to the site yet. The Gloss-It pads should be here in the next few days


Big Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Ormy

I don't think there are words enough to describe how jealous I am. What a car.


(Oh, good work too )


----------



## caddyman

looks a good finish but by christ ford have crashed that through halfords!! it looks like a typical chav car if you ask me its horrendous


----------



## scooby73

Great detail, write-up and photos too Clark!:thumb:

The RS looks stunning! Really like the photos you took outside Asda, they really show the gloss of the newly detailed finish off!

Poor prep by the factory though.


----------



## Clark @ PB

caddyman said:


> looks a good finish but by christ ford have crashed that through halfords!! it looks like a typical chav car if you ask me its horrendous


Im not a ford fan by any means but apart from the spoiler I cant really see where people get that opinion from - it looks a damn site better than the new scoobies and Evo's in my opinion and I never thought I'd say that


----------



## *MAGIC*

Lovely car and a great colour choice although you will be seeing it weekly for a wash,
And your right in saying that the scoobys and evos have gone down hill in the looks dept.
Another great detail.

Robbie


----------



## Nick_S

:thumb::thumb: Amazing work, quite jealous we will probably never see that car stateside


----------



## baseballlover1

I DONT UNDERSTAND! Its an american company! Why do all the 'non-americans' get to have all the cool cars?!

Great job though clark!


----------



## Clark @ PB

baseballlover1 said:


> I DONT UNDERSTAND! Its an american company! Why do all the 'non-americans' get to have all the cool cars?!
> 
> Great job though clark!


Cos we have the best roads


----------



## Rickyboy

Absolutly brilliant work matey. It's a joy to read through one of your write ups.


----------



## DE 1981

I can appreciate the work involved and the final pics especially the ASDA shots, but i just dont like the new RS its a pity as i had my name down way back when they first were taking folks names and would otherwise have had one by now. Having said that of the available colours white would have been my choice.

Interested to read you describe the MK1 RS as having hard paint in my experience of only one the paint was pretty soft and iirc that has always been a criticism of the MK1 RS's that the paint was very soft and chipped/marked very easily.

Lovely photography/write up as ever and i like the wee cut down plate.

Gav


----------



## Clark @ PB

Detail Ecosse said:


> I can appreciate the work involved and the final pics especially the ASDA shots, but i just dont like the new RS its a pity as i had my name down way back when they first were taking folks names and would otherwise have had one by now. Having said that of the available colours white would have been my choice.
> 
> Interested to read you describe the MK1 RS as having hard paint in my experience of only one the paint was pretty soft and iirc that has always been a criticism of the MK1 RS's that the paint was very soft and chipped/marked very easily.
> 
> Lovely photography/write up as ever and i like the wee cut down plate.
> 
> Gav


I've done 3 Mk1 RS's (1 of which was dads old one) and they were all on the hard side, a few other Pro detailers found the same if i remember correctly


----------



## DE 1981

Clark said:


> I've done 3 Mk1 RS's (1 of which was dads old one) and they were all on the hard side, a few other Pro detailers found the same if i remember correctly


Wasnt questioning you just interested in your experiences of them as i have another one booked in around start of August. :thumb:

The 5 pot engine sounds great in the new RS how do the front wheels cope with the power or does it still need running in yet?

Gav


----------



## Auto Detox

Excellent great to see your dad getting in on the detail, car park shots work really well, very nice mate

Baz


----------



## Bigpikle

great work as always and it looks superb in the final pics :thumb:

there are a couple of white ones round here currently that I see quite regularly, but they dont look quite like that :lol:


----------



## colarado red

awesome awesome awesome about time we had one of these detailed on here,just the other 2 colours to do now. thinking about getting an st myself in the next couple of years but the cost of taxing the thing is putting me off a bit.hope your dad enjoys the rs and thaks for the awesome write up:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Amos

How much are the New Blowers for drying the car, PM me if you like..

Thanks..


----------



## clcollins

As always, truly fantastic work, sensational results, the car looks better than Ford or the dealer can have ever expected :thumb:

Any idea where the metal filings came from?


----------



## rossi007

great work Clark:thumb:
i think they are a great looking car... im sure your Dad is a very happy man driving it:car:


----------



## Ronnie

Cracking finish there Clark! loving the new motor. health to enjoy!


----------



## ClarkeG

Stunning car, love it! Might not be to some peoples taste but I think its "well mean" lol.

Top work Clark as always.

Clarke


----------



## PaulN

That looks stunning in white.... Your dads lucky to have you and your skills :thumb:

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## rodders

Great car, great detail, great work!


----------



## amiller

Nice write up on a great car.

Also nice to see that even the best use Costco MF!


----------



## hotwaxxx

Thats some impressive work on white paint. And you cannot beat Asda or tier level supermarket car parks for a good photo opportunity. Stunning work.:thumb:


----------



## VIPER

Fantastic work there, Clark (goes without saying really, mate :thumb

Seems we have quite a bit in common after reading this - it's also my old fella's fault I got the OCD with cars and mine's also a bit of an ageing 'boy racer' as well as he drives a RS Clio 182. Dad's eh? :lol:

Cheers for the write up


----------



## Reds

Cracking as always Clark. Do we have a rough idea when I'll be able to get my hands on some Project Awesome because it makes stuff look...er... awesome. Any idea how it performs on dark blue pearlescent paint yet (that's as subtle as I get  )


----------



## Buck

The RS is really growing on me - particularly in white (I was lucky to see a green one last week and it just didn't do it for me but the white one looks v.nice!)

Couldn't beleive the amount of contaminents either - just shows that claying _is_ essential, even on a new car.

Love the gloss and reflections in this photo:-










CM


----------



## Perfection Detailing

Excellent attention to detail as always Clark, your dad is one lucky man stunning car the new RS...


----------



## ads2k

Simply stunning Clark :thumb: it's just a shame that the engine doesn't look a bit more special - maybe some chrome/stainless or carbon bits are required 

Loving the shots in Asda carpark as well the lights and reflections look amazing for white. Do you have a well trusted company to do the paint protection film 'without' causing any damage ??


----------



## Bratwurst

My favourite car of the moment in my favourite colour!!!

It's a beautiful car any time, but you've made this one look incredible!!!

Well done sir!


----------



## sanchez

That does look the dog:thumb::thumb:

I'm i reading this right about that dryer?

"With 300 mile an hour hot air being produced" 

How do you hold on to that??


----------



## tfonseca

Just Awesome!


----------



## rocky1722

Absolutely awesome and the shots at ASDA are fantastic. :thumb:

I'm wishing I'd told my dealer to not prep the car before picking it up as I'm still having hassle trying to get them to pay to get it the way I want. 
Their initials similarly are AC :wall:

My car similarly has industrial fallout on it and is all swirled. 

Stephen.


----------



## Rowan83

Wow, that looks absolutely stunning, yet again mate!! :thumb:

Wish my dad owned a car like that, lol.


----------



## atomicfan

clark

is the black baron a 240V version?


----------



## ianFRST

how nice does that look!!! but that black spoilers gona be a nightmare to keep swirl free!

i think i might well just wait for mine now  youve made my decision for me

you got any green ones booked in? if so im gona take a road trip and come to watch :lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB

clcollins said:


> As always, truly fantastic work, sensational results, the car looks better than Ford or the dealer can have ever expected :thumb:
> 
> Any idea where the metal filings came from?


The cars spend alot of time being transported via train apparantly so that will be where they most likely came from - the metal filings coming off the rail tracks, it's a common problem for Porsche/Range Rovers up here as the dealerships are right behind the railway line.



amiller said:


> Nice write up on a great car.
> 
> Also nice to see that even the best use Costco MF!


I personally dont use them here at work, I had some left over from when i detailed the underside of my WR1 so dad used them for the wheels etc - great for those kind of things 



ads2k said:


> Simply stunning Clark :thumb: it's just a shame that the engine doesn't look a bit more special - maybe some chrome/stainless or carbon bits are required
> 
> Loving the shots in Asda carpark as well the lights and reflections look amazing for white. Do you have a well trusted company to do the paint protection film 'without' causing any damage ??


I agree about the engine, I think there may be a few additions under the bonnet to make it a bit nicer though. As for the protective film, we've been recommended someone from a reliable source so fingers crossed 



atomicfan said:


> clark
> 
> is the black baron a 240V version?


It is yes 

Thanks for the replies folks!


----------



## Clark @ PB

ianFRST said:


> how nice does that look!!! but that black spoilers gona be a nightmare to keep swirl free!
> 
> i think i might well just wait for mine now  youve made my decision for me
> 
> you got any green ones booked in? if so im gona take a road trip and come to watch :lol:


Haha I knew you'd say that when I posted this, just be patient mate - good things come to those who wait and all that :thumb:

As for the spoiler, I've told dad to foam the car as much as possible and avoid mitt washing the black plastics if he can get away with it as they are easily marked and as you say, are going to be a nightmare to keep swirl free - all part of the fun though.

Or you could get Bryan to wrap them in vinyl :lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB

Amos said:


> How much are the New Blowers for drying the car, PM me if you like..
> 
> Thanks..


£192.77 mate - not the cheapest of things but well worth it if you use it regularly 

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/black-baron-vehicle-dryer-wash.html


----------



## ianFRST

Clark said:


> Haha I knew you'd say that when I posted this, just be patient mate - good things come to those who wait and all that :thumb:
> 
> As for the spoiler, I've told dad to foam the car as much as possible and avoid mitt washing the black plastics if he can get away with it as they are easily marked and as you say, are going to be a nightmare to keep swirl free - all part of the fun though.
> 
> Or you could get Bryan to wrap them in vinyl :lol:


if there like the mini plastics trim (look like it) then yes, ill certainly be getting mine covered in something to protect it

ooooooh, i cant wait now :lol: :lol: dam you!! :lol:


----------



## pete330

That is such a nice car and a great job done as always


----------



## amcfad

Excellent reflections ! bet your popular down pittodrie way l:lol:

Fantastic work again !


----------



## atomicfan

Thanks clark.

I will order one, when are the Gloss it products back in stock?

Pad prime and the starter kit?


----------



## rocky1722

amcfad said:


>


:lol: I wonder if those big fluffy rear wipers will ever take off. :lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB

Sorry, the driers are 220v, not 240 - was having a blonde moment!


----------



## baseballlover1

O btw clark, when is that ne plus ultra detail going to be done?

,Dan


----------



## jonnyw59

awsome work as always. I do enjoy reading your threads.


----------



## FALCONGTHO

What a beautiful lookin machine!Your dad must be very proud to have a perfectionist on board?A credit to your hard work...amazing white can POP like that..now go ring its little neck...


----------



## atomicfan

@clark

Thanks thats fine.

Do you have a info on when the gloss it starter kit will be back in stock?


----------



## Nova_Scotia

Fantastic work clark , amazing reflection shots for a white car.

Thats one hell of a fathers day present (28 hour detail) :lol:


----------



## PaulB

thats fantastic!!! What a machine!:doublesho


----------



## cotter

Looking damned good :thumb: Job well done, as ever!


----------



## Clark @ PB

baseballlover1 said:


> O btw clark, when is that ne plus ultra detail going to be done?
> 
> ,Dan


The 1st one is in at the start of July and the second one is booked in for the middle of September 



atomicfan said:


> @clark
> 
> Thanks thats fine.
> 
> Do you have a info on when the gloss it starter kit will be back in stock?


Next couple of days i _think_ mate, keep an eye on the PB section :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984

nice work, looking great :thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

stunning:argie:


----------



## Bristle Hound

One word - WOW! :doublesho

My neighbours just bought the exact same car. Gonna send him the link so he can have a look! :thumb:

I've got a white A4 S Line so i'm really interested in all the finishes, products etc. Its gonna keep me busy! :buffer:


----------



## -Kev-

caddyman said:


> looks a good finish but by christ ford have crashed that through halfords!! it looks like a typical chav car if you ask me its horrendous


thats your opinion. dose'nt look a bit like a saxo to me though. its a stunning, purpose made car. not a 1.1 saxo with bean-can exhausts and an earth-quake causing sound system


----------



## Jim W

Flawless Clark. Stunning work.


----------



## rinns

Clark said:


> £192.77 mate - not the cheapest of things but well worth it if you use it regularly
> 
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/black-baron-vehicle-dryer-wash.html


That looks like one of those £10 jobbies to blow up the kids swimming pool....

I might get one though as the new black car is going to be a mare to keep swirlfree.


----------



## Guest

stunning work there mate.


----------



## Breeze_Blue

Wow, that is just lush your dad is defently one lucky man, just as well he has a son which is so dedicated to his work and getting the best possible finish out of the white paint, well after it has been used the way it was ment no doubt he will be coming back for a top up and hopefully some more great pics, your details are always a pleasure to read and one's I defently keep my out for keep up the excellent work :thumb:


----------



## -tom-

stunning work bud realy like your right ups 

tom


----------



## Skodaw

Simply stunning :t


----------



## ryand

stunning work as usual
those jeffs products look interesting, will read more on them as need to choose a system/lsp for my new octavia vrs in solid corrida red that i collect in a week or so!


----------



## dw0510

lovley looking cars!!


----------



## Summit Detailing

Not too shabby that fella

One thing which would annoy me with an RS is the 'Focus' & 'RS' badges aren't level left2right


----------



## autoshinesvjnr

nice car lovely work looks great


----------



## Clark @ PB

Chris_VRS said:


> Not too shabby that fella
> 
> One thing which would annoy me with an RS is the 'Focus' & 'RS' badges aren't level left2right


I was exactly the same mate! I wanted to debadge the "focus" badge but dad wouldnt let me, Booooooo! :lol:


----------



## KKM

:speechles

Great work young man. Im sure your dad is over the moon with the end results. Car looks mean as  in white I must say....:thumb:

Loads of hard work, but well worth it. Just goes to show, even a brand new car requires numerous hours to get up to perfect.

Roll on the next write up.

Thanks for sharing.

PS - Nice t-shirt dude!! Why change into your PB one!!:lol:


----------



## mazda7

Clark said:


> I was exactly the same mate! I wanted to debadge the "focus" badge but dad wouldnt let me, Booooooo! :lol:


Thats what i have planned when i finally get mine...you think ford could have thought that out a bit. Just looks wrong :lol:


----------



## Deeg

Superb.... Amazed at the finish on the white!!

Nice job, if I ever get my car to look even half as good as that I'll be delighted!


----------



## Scoobr

Absolutely stunning work as usual Clark, awesome reflection for white :thumb:

Nice one for your Dad, I think the Focus Rs is an awesome bit of kit.

I love this thread because me and my dad are just the same  He actually got me into all this when he bought me a pot of Z Carbon way back in '96 when I had a Clio Williams.

Also interesting because I have a white car with a similar metal file contamination. I tried a bit of Megs clay (from the quick clay kit) but it didn't completely shift it, bit worried about using an aggressive clay because of possible marring as I'll not be machine polishing after. Was thinking of trying some Tardis first?

I'm about to strip it down and give it the full Werkstat again, the Concorso looks like it works a treat on white, is it worth considering over the Prime?

Cheers


----------



## chris141

top job clark, hope ur dad enjoys it


----------



## dbaillie

fookin minted mate absalute perfect what a shine


----------



## Allblackdup

Simply superb!!


----------



## North east Car Care

Cracking write up Clark


----------



## TimG

Looks fantastic Clark. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Justin182

Amazing! The amount of claying required is mental on a brand new car


----------



## duckson

Amazing.....i'm starting to like them more and more and might be the "next" car for me (i had a white ST so a white RS would be my choice as well).


----------



## neo871

wow...stunning car and work!


----------



## Phil H

Very very nice work! actually like the new RS more so in white. Stunning stuff

You got any deals coming up? as i will be wanting one of those blowers in the near future.


----------



## Scotty-Gee

Clark said:


> The car is now back in the garage awaiting the application of some paint protection film and then it shall be getting driven...hard :driver::thumb:
> 
> Clark


Looks awesome.

who is doing the film? Scotglass?


----------



## Nanolex

Outstanding results. Your dad must be flattered!


----------



## Clark @ PB

Phil H said:


> Very very nice work! actually like the new RS more so in white. Stunning stuff
> 
> You got any deals coming up? as i will be wanting one of those blowers in the near future.


I think there may be one or two just shortly mate 



Scotty-Gee said:


> Looks awesome.
> 
> who is doing the film? Scotglass?


No, Defend All I think he's going with :thumb:


----------



## easy_rider

I never thought I would say it but that is actually quite a sexy looking Ford :lol:

Nice effort....


----------



## golf548

Top work again dude.......AWESOME CARS THESE NEW RS

:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## alanm7797

Amazing result as always - bet it looks stunning in the flesh...:doublesho:doublesho IMO best looking Ford since Mk2 Escort. 
Clark, think you should suggest a car swap for the weekend....you want to make sure a car your Dad's going to be travelling in, rides & handles well:lol::lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB

alanm7797 said:


> Amazing result as always - bet it looks stunning in the flesh...:doublesho:doublesho IMO best looking Ford since Mk2 Escort.
> Clark, think you should suggest a car swap for the weekend....you want to make sure a car your Dad's going to be travelling in, rides & handles well:lol::lol:


As nice as it is, I'll still stick to my WR1 - It's still faster :driver:


----------



## Offyourmarks

Awesome write up my friend, very good indeed

hope the film fitting goes ok - just had mine done. Most important thing is not to wash car for a week! Hard to resist but worth waiting. has he still got the Porsche?


----------



## wd40

Stunning work yet again :thumb:.
Was never really fan of the first RS or the ST but the new RS is awesome


----------



## Clark @ PB

Offyourmarks said:


> Awesome write up my friend, very good indeed
> 
> hope the film fitting goes ok - just had mine done. Most important thing is not to wash car for a week! Hard to resist but worth waiting. has he still got the Porsche?


Yeah mate he's still got the 993, I dont think he'll ever sell that unless a minted 993 GT2 turns up!


----------



## RobDom

Looks great, best finish on white I've ever seen, the new RS in white looks awesome - I want one!


----------



## Ultimate Shine

Nice work clark and i just love those car park pictures. I am looking forward to my GTR on sunday with Project Awesome. I washed down that VXR8 I detailed a few weeks ago and the dirt just fell off the car:thumb:


----------



## R1KK1 BFG

wow .... excellent


----------



## rossdook

Nice stuff Clark! Your dad is a bit of a wide boy right enough!
Had the blue one and green one here, but no white yet...
If I can get my finger out I might get some pics of the green one I did with BOS to finish.

What's the sp on this PA stuff and when can I get a trial? Cheers.


----------



## shane_ctr

stunning work clark,When u putting the underside detail of the wr1 up


----------



## sjstrange

Looks tight! well done.... Cool dad as well owning one of those!


----------



## alan_mcc

Stunning work as always Clark. I am sure i have seen it floating about buckie!


----------



## Clark @ PB

alan_mcc said:


> Stunning work as always Clark. I am sure i have seen it floating about buckie!


Nope, that wouldn't have been my dads. It's only been out twice and that was to take it home from the dealers and then out to the unit


----------



## ALANSHR

Superb finish as always mate, welldone. Hope to see the car in the flesh sometime soon.


----------



## Lloyd71

Wow, this makes me want to machine polish my car sooo badly! It's only swirled lightly but there are some little bits of orange peel that might benefit a little from some decent polishing!

The car looks stunning, the contrast between the black sections and the pristine white paint really makes it look good.


----------



## Trist

WOW, what a superb finish


----------



## Pugland53

Awesome job mate. Can't wait for my green one to arrive at the end of the year!


----------



## alan_mcc

Clark said:


> Nope, that wouldn't have been my dads. It's only been out twice and that was to take it home from the dealers and then out to the unit


Alright, the white one will now have a play friend :thumb:


----------



## andrewst500

stunning work & a stunning car :thumb:


----------



## Planet Man

Top Work mate - Cracking car and detail:thumb:


----------



## N8KOW

Fantastic as always clark, ford have created a corker with this one, love it! Love your dad's boat shoes, they're coming back in :lol:


----------



## ijaen

Great work on the diffuser! Most people would not put so much effort in there and that's what takes detailing to a different level!...


----------



## Clark @ PB

Cheers guys!

The car was dropped off at the Defend All place this morning to get its paint protection film applied so I'll post an update if the job is up to a decent standard :thumb:


----------



## byrnes

Them photos in ASDA look great! 
Bloody great car, some good work, shame that the finish wasnt great from factory.

Give your dad the thumbs up for getting a stonking car!


----------



## ianFRST

Clark said:


> Cheers guys!
> 
> The car was dropped off at the Defend All place this morning to get its paint protection film applied so I'll post an update if the job is up to a decent standard :thumb:


gona get the front end of mine covered in that stuff too


----------



## MadMerc

Now that's how good a white car can look!
Great job!


----------



## manu350

That's an amazing finish on white:thumb:


----------



## MRC

Awesome detail on an awesome car.:thumb:


----------



## Chris424

That is an awesome detail! Thanks for posting! 

I love my ST but everywhere I turn is an RS/talk of an RS. I am falling more and more in love !


----------



## Shauni

Incredible result!!! :doublesho

Going to give ours a go in 2 weeks


----------



## RandomlySet

stunning as always mate

Love this pic


----------



## tdekany

*Beautiful work once again Clark!!!!!* :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## nortonski

I'm loving the RS in white, looks superb, your works not bad either...lol :thumb:


----------



## Planet Admin

Outstanding car. Outstanding finish.
Great Job:thumb:


----------



## RICHIE40

Awsome cars these in the flesh ,saw one for the first time at the weekend.Lovely job you have done there aswell.


----------



## Giftoboy

Fantastic work :buffer:


----------



## FlyingfocRS

alan_mcc said:


> Stunning work as always Clark. I am sure i have seen it floating about buckie!


That's Jake fae Moravian's Loons one you've seen.:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

Just started on another White RS and it's even worse for filings!


----------



## ahaydock

Looks great. I've just ordered a load of stuff from you guys in preparation for my White TT


----------



## ijaen

Insane.
The metal fillings would make me think the car was stored outside right after painting...I've seen it before, specially around industrial cities...
Awesome work.


----------



## Rick74

im picking one of these up this week and im dreading the metal fillings,great work.


----------



## GIZTO29

I do architectural metalwork and ive seen this sortve thing on cars on the estates ive worked on before. Could i just ask what kind of brush do you use along with the Megs super Degreaser in the arches and what is the process used when using APC 4:1 on the interior? Do you use it on the carpets and seats? I know how its used on door shuts etc.
Thanks in advance Phil


----------



## rsdan1984

excellent detail on a stunning car - those pics at asda really show the work you've done!!


----------



## spanerman

Hi, amazing detail!

I just took delivery of a brand new KA in white, and i see loads of the filings! do you have any technique to get them off or just clay them? i have megs clay do you think that will sort them?


Sam.


----------



## Clark @ PB

GIZTO29 said:


> I do architectural metalwork and ive seen this sortve thing on cars on the estates ive worked on before. Could i just ask what kind of brush do you use along with the Megs super Degreaser in the arches and what is the process used when using APC 4:1 on the interior? Do you use it on the carpets and seats? I know how its used on door shuts etc.
> Thanks in advance Phil


I normally use one of our wheel back brushes for arches. They're nice and small so they fit in all the small gaps but have good bite so they clean well 

APC - I just spray onto a mf and wipe over the plastic/vinyl. You can use it on carpets and seats also with a bit of agitation from a meguiars upholstery brush for example, although I would avoid leather seats - use a dedicated leather cleaner for that just incase :thumb:



spanerman said:


> Hi, amazing detail!
> 
> I just took delivery of a brand new KA in white, and i see loads of the filings! do you have any technique to get them off or just clay them? i have megs clay do you think that will sort them?
> 
> Sam.


Clay and ALOT of lubricant and patience. It took me 6.5 hours on saturday to get another white RS 100% clean and that was with an aggressive Meguiars clay! I dont know how Ford are getting away with it to be honest as the cars are a complete mess


----------



## spanerman

Il give that a go then, if not il invest in some more abrasive clay


----------



## Tim.

Fantastic work on a stunning car!


----------



## Thomas-182

Stunning man, amazing work, that RS is looking fantastic.


----------



## Kev_mk3

stunning work. Amazed ALL new hot cars have the same seats tho :S


----------



## Dr. Phil

Sick pictures!! :thumb: Well done!


----------



## A18XVM

I'm well motivated now. Just a pity it's dark and raining


----------



## Jorge

What a shining white :doublesho

I saw all off your work, you are great! 

Thanks for sharing this works.

You inspire....

regards,

Jorge


----------



## kevincampbell

Absolutely Awesome work!

Love these cars


----------



## duffy02

good job clark lovely motor


----------



## ben1988

just looked at this for the sixth time cant get over how good this car looks it amazing your dads a very lucky man


----------



## scottgm

Great Job! :thumb:


----------



## Piratez

Excellent work Mr Clark...simply stunning result on your father car :wave:


----------



## Paul_r26

Awesome, so glossy!


----------



## Eddy

dayyyyym thats looking mint now, what a car and what a cool dad :thumb:


----------



## joesoap73

My Favorite By Far !!!


----------



## -Kev-

joesoap73 said:


> My Favorite By Far !!!


digging up enough old threads?....


----------



## magpieV6

wow! very nice  I need some PO in my life!


----------



## paranoid73

Clark, how does your dad or you maintain the splitters and spoiler without marking them again?
As with my civic the black splitters seem very soft and have already picked up some light swirls after 6 washes! I have been foaming them twice, rinsing then washing with a new easi rider mitt TBM and still don’t seem to be able to keep them mark free.
Any suggestions


----------



## AustCy

Great pcitures - i always like to see lots of detailed pictures - car looks awesome


----------



## Rich @ PB

paranoid73 said:


> Clark, how does your dad or you maintain the splitters and spoiler without marking them again?
> As with my civic the black splitters seem very soft and have already picked up some light swirls after 6 washes! I have been foaming them twice, rinsing then washing with a new easi rider mitt TBM and still don't seem to be able to keep them mark free.
> Any suggestions


It sounds like you are doing everything right, so chances are there is little more you can do in terms of improving your wash method... apart from being as gentle as possible at all times. One possible option worth considering and looking into would be an Aquartz application, as this will lay down a far more scratch resistent surface coating. The only trouble will be applying it without causing fresh marring, as it does need to be buffed in with pressure.


----------



## paranoid73

WX51 TXR said:


> It sounds like you are doing everything right, so chances are there is little more you can do in terms of improving your wash method... apart from being as gentle as possible at all times. One possible option worth considering and looking into would be an Aquartz application, as this will lay down a far more scratch resistent surface coating. The only trouble will be applying it without causing fresh marring, as it does need to be buffed in with pressure.


Thanks Rich, will you be stocking any Aquartz products? as I wouldnt mind giving this a go.


----------



## gb270

Great work as always super


----------



## Rich @ PB

paranoid73 said:


> Thanks Rich, will you be stocking any Aquartz products? as I wouldnt mind giving this a go.


Yes we will; first batch of stock should arrive next week. :thumb:


----------

